# Freerider/Downhiller aus Coburg u. Umgebung



## matziie (31. August 2011)

Ich starte wieder mal den Versuch und suche Freerider und Downhiller aus Coburg und Umgebung. Würde gerne die Bikerszene in Coburg etwas ankurbeln, da ich gehört habe, dass in Coburg nächstes Jahr eine Strecke geplant ist. Wer Lust hat ab und zu mal zu fahren (evtl. Steinach Bikepark o.Ä.) kann sich gerne hier mal melden.

Gruß,
Mathias


----------



## Meiki (2. September 2011)

hi,ab oktober bin ich regelmäßig in coburg und würde dann gerne mit heizen gehen,kenn mich trailmäßig noch gar nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matziie (2. September 2011)

Gut wenigstens einer  Wenn die Zeit gekommen ist, kann man sich ja mal in Kontakt setzen! 
Gruß
Mathias


----------



## petersq0n (2. September 2011)

Muss mir zwar erst wieder n Bike aufbauen, aber sobald ich das Fertig hab, bin ich immer dabei


----------



## matziie (2. September 2011)

Sehr gut!


----------



## skateson (13. September 2011)

Hy 

komme aus der Raum Hofheim. Wenn ihr mal fahrt und ich Zeit habe wäre ich dabei, was neues kennenlernen ist immer gut.

Sag halt bescheid.


----------



## Bjoern97 (19. September 2011)

Hi,
also ich komme aus Obermerzbach, Gmde. Untermerzbach, vielleicht sagt euch ja Kaltenbrunn etwas ( da meinen Ort eh fast keiner kennt) 
Ich bin eher noch Downhill-Anfänger, hätte aber auch mal Interesse in Steinach oder sonst irgendwo in der Region zu fahren. Was natürlich richtig geil wäre, wenn bei Coburg wirklich ein Downhillstrecke entstehen würde. ( Es sind zwar ein paar Kilometer bis nach Coburg, aber in diese Richtung geht ja auch eine Busverbindung)


----------



## Capic Biker (21. September 2011)

Ich komme auch aus Kaltenbrunn Fahre Downhill und fahr auch Rennen mit.


----------



## Hufi25121987 (23. Februar 2012)

Komme aus Coburg! In Scheuerfeld kann man auch sehr gut fahren im wald schöne bucht mit ner downhillstrecke und immer was los dort!


----------



## Tucones (11. April 2012)

hi also ich komm auch aus Coburg und würde gerne mitfahren, bin jedoch erst 14 und weiss net ob ich dadurch irgendwie eine Last sein könnte ^^ naja bin anfänger bis fortgeschritten


----------



## lird23 (14. April 2012)

Hallo 
bin auch aus Coburg. Möchte den Sommer wenn ich in Coburg bin auch öfters nach Steinach  (Thür) schaun. 
Die Trails, die ich in Coburg kenn sind halt alle recht kurz und mit meinem Downhiller ist das Hochtrampeln einfach zu mühsam. 
greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucones (2. Mai 2012)

also wirds diese saison noch was ?  keiner meldet sich hier


----------



## Spritti (10. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag Ich bin Alexander komme aus Neustadt bei Coburg und hab erst mit Downhill/Freeride angefangen! Ich fahre zur Zeit auf dem Muppberg herum, da halt so Wanderwege und Co was ich so finde! Habe mir letztens das Fahrrad (siehe Link) http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...=106&start=0&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0,i:129
Geholt werde noch Pedale und Reifenmantel ändern! Bin sogar am überlegen ob ich mir nicht ein richtiges hole. Ich wäre über Kontakte sehr erfreut!
Viele Grüße aus Neustadt bei Coburg
http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...=106&start=0&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0,i:129


----------



## Tucones (30. Mai 2012)

also meine hoffnung schwindet dahin !


----------



## matziie (30. Mai 2012)

Ja wir müssen mal was reißen!


----------



## downhillerkarl (4. Juni 2012)

matziie schrieb:


> da ich gehört habe, dass in Coburg nächstes Jahr eine Strecke geplant ist.



ich komme auch aus dem LK Coburg
wo ist was geplant, das ist mir neu


----------



## Hufi25121987 (5. Juni 2012)

Hi würde gerne am wochendende bissle freeride fahren besten scheuerfeld im wald wer wäre dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lird23 (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo
ich werd morgen ne runde in steinach fahren gehen. 
geht sonst wer?


----------



## Hufi25121987 (24. Juni 2012)

hier is mit die coburger nix los so wie ich es sehe


----------



## downhillerkarl (24. Juni 2012)

Doch aber das geht mittlerweile alles über Facebook, da gibt es 2 Gruppen
die D.H.C. und MTB Coburg


----------



## Meiki (26. Juni 2012)

beide Gruppen scheinen in facebook versteckt zu sein


----------



## Hufi25121987 (16. Juli 2012)

wo bekomm ich morgen ein DH lenker mit mindest 780 breite und mit 31.8 klemmung Internet dauert zulange hab urlaub bekommen will fahren


----------



## downhillerkarl (17. Juli 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/210679512327634/


----------



## Blackmood (6. Oktober 2012)

Hey, 

bin frisch nach Coburg gezogen, und fahr Downhill /Freeride und Mountainbike - fahr seit 2/3 Jahren...

Mein Kumpel / Mitbewohner fährt auch, wäre sicherlich dabei.

Also, meldet euch!

Gruß Andi


----------



## Meiki (6. Oktober 2012)

kommste aus Pettstatt bei Bamberg? auf deinen Bildern schauts aus wie auf der friesener warte

werd ab kommender woche endlich n rad in Coburg haben und dann auf jedenfall mal ne Runde rumeiern


----------



## Blackmood (6. Oktober 2012)

Meiki schrieb:


> kommste aus Pettstatt bei Bamberg? auf deinen Bildern schauts aus wie auf der friesener warte
> 
> werd ab kommender woche endlich n rad in Coburg haben und dann auf jedenfall mal ne Runde rumeiern



jo komm ich  Is die Friesner Wart, ja


----------



## nnguitar (28. Oktober 2012)

Servus
Ich bin gerad in Coburg zu besuch. Wollte mal Montag und Dienstag Fahren gehn. Wer Bock hat einfach PM an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDreamstalker (28. November 2012)

Hufi25121987 schrieb:


> Komme aus Coburg! In Scheuerfeld kann man auch sehr gut fahren im wald schöne bucht mit ner downhillstrecke und immer was los dort!



Hey Hufi, 
ich wohne auch in Scheuerfeld  ich hätte auch lust mal n paar touren mit euch zu fahren, bin aber leider blutiger anfänger


----------



## Fuewa (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Hoffe hier schaut ab und an mal jemand nach und Frage deshalb mal in die Runde ob jemand von euch aus Neustadt bei Coburg kommt und sich aufen muppberg auskennt? Wenn ja bitte unbedingt melden!


----------



## Deleted 100301 (26. Mai 2013)

Hi, ich bin von den Alpen hier ans Mittelgebirge gezogen. Ich wohne momentan noch in Bad Rodach, suche aber eine Wohnung oder WG in Coburg.
Ich suche nach Leuten, Trails und Gemeinschaften um in Bikeparks zu fahren. Hätte auch ein Karren in den 4 Leut mit Ausrüstung und Bikes reingehen.
Wie sieht es denn mit Trails direkt um Coburg aus? Ein paar Hügel scheint es ja immerhin zu geben. Gibts hier schon Gemeinschaften die sich hin und wieder treffen?

Würd mich freuen von euch was zu hören!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Blackmood (26. Mai 2013)

Hey,

Ich bin generell für alles zu haben! Hab n Downhill und MTB hier. Kenne mich aber auch wenig aus, da ich erst seit Oktober hier studiere. Gestern war ich in Steinach beim 12 h Downhill Rennen und hab mich bissl umgschaut - Sehr schöner Park. 
Also wenn du Touren fahren willst oder in Bikepark - Hier bin ich!


----------



## Deleted 100301 (27. Mai 2013)

Hi Blackmood,

cool das du dich gleich meldest. Im Moment siehts ja Wettertechnisch nicht so geil aus. Wenns aber wieder besser wird können wir gerne mal losziehen. Gern mal nach Steinach in den Bikepark.
Da ich grad noch in Bad Rodach wohne und arbeite, wirds bei mir aber eher am Wochenende was.
Laut dem hier gibts vielleicht den ein oder anderen Trail den man mal rund um Coburg ausprobieren könnte.
Gibts vielleicht schon eine/mehrere gebaute Strecken (inoffizielle) rund um Coburg oder Dirtparks/ Pumptracks?

Viele Grüße


----------



## nnguitar (27. Mai 2013)

servus 
ich war leztes mal als ich hier zu besuch war mal war ich auf nem "pumptrack"/"dirtpark". 
Weiß leider nicht mehr genau wo der war. War so ein Hügelchen direkt in der Nähe. Wonach du fragen könntest währe der "trimm dich Pfad" der auf dem Hügel verläuft. 
Von dem kleinen pumptrack geht auch ein minitrail ins Tal, nix spektakuläres und der Pumptrack selbst ist auch nix besonderes oder gut gebaut aber es reicht zum austoben.

Hab noch nen link gefunden mit der beschreibung zum trim dich pfad
http://www.hs-coburg.de/sport.html


----------



## Blackmood (27. Mai 2013)

Hey,

also ich hab mein GPS jetzt hier, da kann ich mir Tracks reinladen und nachfahren. Hier gibs ja auch schon einige: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/suche-karte.html

War des Jahr auch noch net oft unterwegs, weil entweder schönes Wetter war und ich durfte wegen meiner Weissheitszahn OP kein Sport machen ODER scheiß Wetter war 

Bei mir oben im Wald (Wüstenahorn / Ahorn) hab ich n paar Sprünge bzw. Anlieger entdeckt, aber die wurden wohl schon länger nicht mehr befahren. Ansonsten hab ich leider noch nichts entdeckt. Die Tracks, die ich bis jetzt nachgefahren bin, waren eher nix... :O

Aber jetzt darf ich wieder Sport machen, und wenn das Wetter mitspielt, kanns losgehen!

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 100301 (28. Mai 2013)

Weiß von dem jemand was?
Scheint ja zumindestens ein paar aktive Leute zu geben.


----------



## Blackmood (29. Mai 2013)

Hab das gestern Abend in der Zeitung gelesen... Unglaublich, über was sich manche Leute aufregen...

Hauptsache mal ne ganze Seite Hetzjagd gegen die bösen Downhiller und "Kinder, die einen kurzen Spaß suchen" - Da werd ich echt aggro 

Aber gewusst habe ich davon nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2013)

Hab gestern erst gehört das in CO nix geht. Scheint wohl ein Irrtum zu sein


----------



## downhillerkarl (29. Mai 2013)

ach die Zeitung hat doch keine Ahnung von dem was sie da schreibt!

natrülich gibt es in Coburg nichts, zumindest nichts legales...


----------



## SpeedyR (3. Juni 2013)

Es war abzusehen,als ich neulich vorbeigefahren bin und das "holz" entdeckte war es nur eine Frage der Zeit.denn der "spielplatz" wurde halbwegs naturbelassen immer geduldet!

Na hoffentlich bleiben die guten sachen u.a bei den Hoffmansteichen so wie sie sind...


----------



## Deleted 100301 (9. Juni 2013)

Servus, schon jemand unterwegs gewesen? Wie ist der Zustand des Bikepark Silbersattel nach den ganzen Regenfällen?
Hab gerade noch mit meinem Auto zu kämpfen, aber wenn das wieder fit ist würd ich mich freuen wenn mal was zamm geht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Blackmood (9. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte heut, aber dann kam das Gewitter...


----------



## downhillerkarl (9. Juni 2013)

wir waren heute,

ja passt schon, lässt sich alles eigentlich ganz gut fahren, man hat ja 200mm FW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2013)

@Blackmood bist du aktuell in Co oder in Bbg unterwegs? Dienstags geht meistens bischen weng was in bbg.


----------



## Blackmood (10. Juni 2013)

Hey - bin meist in Coburg, weil ich ja derzeit hier wohne und studiere. Bei meinen Eltern wenn dann am Wochenende oder in Semesterferien.


----------



## rebirth (10. Juni 2013)

achso ^^ dann wird dir bbg für ne feierabendrunde zu weit sein, oder?


----------



## Blackmood (10. Juni 2013)

Ja, leider =)


----------



## fr-ride (10. Juni 2013)

also hier scheid ja ne menge los zu sein ,aber hier melden sich so viel aber fahren sied man nie einen in raum cob. auser die wo halt immer mit mir fahren , 

und wenn jemand mit silbersattel heitzen gehen will ,und sich im park noch nicht so auskennt nur sagen wann mehr fahren will dan lässt sich da ja mal was einrichten da wir fast jedes we da sind


----------



## rebirth (10. Juni 2013)

Hast du nur das demo? Fährst du nur parks?


----------



## Blackmood (10. Juni 2013)

Wie siehts denn dieses We aus? Sonntag hätt ich rein theoretisch Zeit, hab aber mein Protektorenzeug daheim liegen gelassen  Könnte ich aber evtl holen gehen...


----------



## fr-ride (11. Juni 2013)

@rebirth  ja zurzeit nur das Demo 
 @Blackmood           sonntag ist bikepark tag


----------



## Blackmood (11. Juni 2013)

Ich schau mal, ob ich des We heimkomm - falls meld ich mich nochmal, ansonsten halt des nächste Mal!


----------



## downhillerkarl (12. Juni 2013)

jawohll!
Samstag und Sonntag steht wieder Demo ausführten auf dem Programm;
Steianch abhotten;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 100301 (20. Juni 2013)

Hi, ist jemand am Wochenende in Steinach?
Wettertechnisch sehen beide Tage ganz gut aus. Ist auch endlich ein bisschen kühler 
Hätte auch noch ein Platz im Auto frei. Mehr geht leider nicht, da ich kein Fahrradträger mehr habe.

Grüße


----------



## Blackmood (21. Juni 2013)

Bin leider krasser im Lernstress als gedacht -.- Hab von Mitte bis Ende Juli Prüfungen, muss mal sehen. Dieses WE leider nicht, die nächsten mal sehen - aber dann nach den Prüfungen hab ich mehr als genug Zeit!


----------



## Deleted 100301 (21. Juni 2013)

Kreativpausen helfen immer. Danach kannst du die verlorene Zeit ja mit der höheren Effizienz wieder reinholen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 100301 (3. Juli 2013)

Servus, nix los hier? Sind wohl alle am lernen?
Geht jemand dieses We an den Silbersattel?

Grüße


----------



## Blackmood (3. Juli 2013)

Lernen, lernen, lernen -.-


----------



## downhillerkarl (3. Juli 2013)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Servus, nix los hier? Sind wohl alle am lernen?
> Geht jemand dieses We an den Silbersattel?
> 
> Grüße


samstag am start


----------



## califax2k (16. Juli 2013)

Servus zusammen,

gibts im Callenberger Forst eigentlich auch n paar schöne Trails? Bin grad ne Woche in Coburg und eier mit meinem Hardtail ein bisschen durch die Landschaft.

Als Nicht-Local isses aber ziemlich schwer den Einstieg zu finden. Wär nett wenn mir wer paar Infos geben könnte, gerne auch per PN.

danke und Grüße.


----------



## ueberflieger96 (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
Den Callenberger Forst finde ich nicht so gut, besser ist der Wald bei Rödental, bzw. der Mupperg bei Neustadt. Aber ohne Gebietskenntnis wirds schwierig.
Alternativ kannst Du einige ausgewiesene Wanderwege fahren, die ganz nett und recht gut ausgeschildert sind. 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.39433.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.4639.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8442.html


----------



## XMoo (3. Oktober 2013)

Hi, ich würde auch gerne mal ne runde mit fahren, ich Wohne in der nähe von Coburg.
Sagt halt einfach mal bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cs24 (27. Januar 2014)

Hey! 
Noch jemand in Co oder Umgebung unterwegs?


----------



## XMoo (28. Januar 2014)

Jop ich, weiß aber noch nicht so richtig wo die Trails usw. sind meld dich doch einfach mal bei mir.


----------

